# Natural Gas Square Head Plug Stuck!



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

How about an automotive socket on a 2' breaker bar? Not sure what size socket you'd need but that might give you more swing than the pipe wrench. I can't imagine how it can be that tight. Be sure (no offense intended) you are turning it the right way; counterclockwise as you look up at it.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

red? sounds like locktite to me, tough stuff


----------



## Mdiesel (Mar 29, 2010)

tpolk said:


> red? sounds like locktite to me, tough stuff


I applied some liquid wrench and letting it sit to see how it works... 

I know I am turning it the right away b/c there is another plug in another area (which is open) and I was able to break it free. It also had the red locktite and it came loose fairly easy. I think it's just a pure leverage issue since I'm working in a tight area.

I'll try the automotive socket later. Thanks guys, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Why are you pulling the plugs out? If you're adding fixtures to them, are you sure the main line is sized properly to handle the additional load?


----------



## Mdiesel (Mar 29, 2010)

Alan said:


> Why are you pulling the plugs out? If you're adding fixtures to them, are you sure the main line is sized properly to handle the additional load?


Adding another line to run for a BBQ grill. The main line is large enough. It was prepped for another line to run, however, the contractor fastented that plug w/ loctite in a tight corner.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

they do make sockets to fit square bolts


----------



## Mdiesel (Mar 29, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> they do make sockets to fit square bolts


Where can I find one (online)? I checked 5 different stores (2 specialize in plumbing) and no luck.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Mdiesel said:


> Where can I find one (online)?


Ayuh,... Sears Craftsman...8 point sockets...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Depending on the size of the square you could use an extension as used with a socket set, turned upside down. The open end would fit onto the plug, maybe, and then use another wrench to grab the square end and turn it. I really doubt that the red stuff is Locktite. Most likely some type of pipe thread sealant preferred by the plumber. David


----------



## Mdiesel (Mar 29, 2010)

Buddy at hardware store also recommended the Sears 8 point... Gonna try it out and let you guys know. Thanks for everyones help.


----------

